# ferry cancelled



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

the ferry to santander on the 28th of febuary has been cancelled.had a call just know to let me know,


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

On the Brittany Ferries website:=



> Brittany Ferries saidortsmouth - Santander - Saturday 28th February 09h00 (ETRETAT) - We are sorry to advise that due to a technical fault with one of the ship's stabilisers this sailing has now been cancelled. Please call 01752 648637 for advice and assistance. We are sorry for the inconvenience this will cause.


The Etretat has suffered regular 'technical' faults since coming into service with BF last year. That said, I wouldn't want to be crossing the Bay of Biscay with only one stabiliser working!!!!!

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't want to cross the bay of Biscay in a ferry at this time of year full stop! 

I've done it in a couple of big P&O cruise ships, once in a force 9, not very comfortable! On one they had the captain's "welcome aboard" reception in the large enclosed pool area on deck 12; a very bizarre experience with all the officers done up in their best whites and passengers in formal gear, (those that weren't confined to the cabins!), the pool water splashing around, and everybody trying hard to stand upright without spilling their drinks:surprise:. Needless to say the crew managed this better than the passengers!


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i.t ook this from the brittany website,will i get any compensation?i asked the operator this question,and she told me that they would not be compensating anyone as they have offered alternative travel{albeit 3 days later}
last year my ferry was cancelled from santander to portsmouth,i had to go via bilbao the next day but got 50 per cent of my fare refunded?does anyone know what the difference is?
anyway this is from the website.


iv) In the event of a delay in scheduled arrival time
Excluding adverse weather condition endangering the safe operation of the ship or extraordinary circumstances which are unavoidable, delays in the arrival time passengers may request compensation of 25% of the price paid for the delayed service if: a 1 hour delay on a 4 hour journey, 2 hour delay on a 4 to 8 hour journey, 3 hour delay on a 8 to 24 hour journey and a 6 hour delay a journey of more than 24 hours. The compensation shall be 50% if the delays are twice the above.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tessajoe said:


> i.t ook this from the brittany website,will i get any compensation?i asked the operator this question,and she told me that they would not be compensating anyone as they have offered alternative travel{albeit 3 days later}
> last year my ferry was cancelled from santander to portsmouth,i had to go via bilbao the next day but got 50 per cent of my fare refunded?does anyone know what the difference is?
> anyway this is from the website.
> 
> ...


From that it would appear that you will be able to claim but maybe not until 6 hours after the schedule arrival time(on 1st March), but that is without reading other clauses which might make such payments only to crossings which have started but then delayed.

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just had a text message from Brittany Ferries to say that our sailing on the _Etretat_ from Bilbao on Wednesday 11th March will not now take place and we will sail on the _Amorique_ instead.

Nothing to say that there is a change of time or length of passage so I assume we will arrive in Portsmouth at much the expected time on the 12th March.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We've just had a text message from Brittany Ferries to say that our sailing on the _Etretat_ from Bilbao on Wednesday 11th March will not now take place and we will sail on the _Amorique_ instead.
> 
> Nothing to say that there is a change of time or length of passage so I assume we will arrive in Portsmouth at much the expected time on the 12th March.
> 
> G


A prompt reply to our email from BF. Departure time and arrival time are the same and, because there are no equivalent cabins to the one we booked, we will get an upgrade. Well done BF.

Tessajoe...at the very least I would expect you should not be out of pocket because of the delay. Campsite fees and fuel should be covered. Keep receipts and hope all goes well.

G


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Campsite fees not covered if booked through the C&CC European travel service I enquired after losing a week due to ferry cancellations last month and they informed me I had to claim on my travel insurance. Not the sort of answer I expected from the so called friendly club :frown2:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

StewartJ said:


> Campsite fees not covered if booked through the C&CC European travel service I enquired after losing a week due to ferry cancellations last month and they informed me I had to claim on my travel insurance. Not the sort of answer I expected from the so called friendly club :frown2:


this is nothing to do with the C&CC, it should be taken up with BF. C&CC are only agents for the carriers.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

StewartJ said:


> Campsite fees not covered if booked through the C&CC European travel service I enquired after losing a week due to ferry cancellations last month and they informed me I had to claim on my travel insurance. Not the sort of answer I expected from the so called friendly club :frown2:


I'm with Mike on this one Stewart. Your ferry company should ensure you are not out of pocket if they cancel due to anything other than major problems well beyond their control.Even then I think they should claim on their insurance for passenger compensation . I believe the relevant authorities ruled that mechanical breakdowns are not beyond the control of either ferry companies or airlines.

G


----------

